# Tap and Die  group buy new thread



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2008)

Closed, Curtis please move.

Closed to any more orders
Order has been placed on 11-25, 4-5 weeks for it to ship.
At this time everyone is paid up and I have all necessary info and what not.
In at 177 Progress (1 of 7 committed)

First no need to re-post if you are on the list below. But do keep your eye open for PM's from me.
At the time of this posting the group buy is at 16 taps and dies requested.
based upon the quote below that makes the price at this time 

$198 per set plus shipping postage and pay pal fees.
With 7 more order this price will drop to $177 per set.

final total cost at this time $209.69
There are enough paid orders in that this price will stand or only get lower.

Most of the items below are estimated:
Shipping: All I know in regard to this is what is listed on an invoice from a previous group buy where total shipping was $5.25 for 11 sets. at this time I will set shipping at $0.50 per order.
Postage Priority mail at $5.25 (this includes the pay pal transaction fee of $0.30 and the pay pal 3% fee on the postage cost)
Pay Pal 3% fee on tool cost $5.94
Payment by Pay Pal only. if you do not already have a pay pal account I will send a request. payment then is just like buying from anywhere else online with a credit or debit card.

Payments can be made to daniel @yourdonspens.com
(I put a space between the daniel and the @ sign so you will need to take that out for it to work for you)

PLEASE SHOW IN THE COMMENTS OF YOUR PAYMENT THAT IT IS FOR TAPS AND DIES. 
I currently have 4 purchases in the works. if you just send me $200 you are likely to get sent a couple of sets of drill bits, a really big bag of cutter heads, a hundred or so pen stands or anything else that is laying around in my way at the moment. Just kidding but the maze is starting to get a little bigger than usual so a littel help goes a long way here.

Please make sure that I can connect your payment to your I.A.P username. If you are paying with your wifes pay pal account I do not know who your wife is. If you are a Bob, John, or are from Texas. It is very likely I will not know who you are by first name only. Basically just make sure I can figure out who you are. as requests come in I gather the following info if it is available on your post or in your profile.
Username
any real sounding name 
any address info such as so and so from Twin Falls, Idaho
You would be suprised how often the only way I can figure out who a payment was sent by is by the city it is being sent to.


I am working on trying to get some actual weights of these tools so that I can figure actual postage rather than charging 5.25 per order on postage. I would expect the postage to be lower. If I cannot get the weights I need I will charge the $5.25 and refund  the difference.

Total final cost per set $209.69
Deadline for payment is Nov 25th, no exceptions. (sorry I simply do not have the funds to cover payments on these sets).

PRICES:
M12.0x0.8Px2.4L triple start taps as described above: 
3-5 pc        $197.00 each 
6-11 pc      $151.00 each
12-23 pc    $131.00 each
24-49 pc    $116.00 each

M12.0x0.8Px2.4L triple start dies as described above: 
  3-5 pc   $104.00 each  
  6-11 pc $ 72.00 each 
12-23 pc  $ 67.00 each
24-49 pc  $ 61.00 each  

THE list
rstought 1 set PAID
Glass Scratcher 1 set PAID
VisExp 1 set PAID
marcruby 1 set PAID
Ligget 1 set PAID
mrburls 1 set PAID
Blind_Squirrel 1 set PAID
joeatact 1 set PAID
Ricks 1 set On it's way
CaptG 1 set PAID
brez 1 set PAID
Houstonian 1 set PAID
will 1 PAID
gwd 1 PAID
rlofton 1 PAID
 Total 15 sets (14 paid)


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 17, 2008)

Daniel,

What is the last day for someone to be added to the list and/or pay by?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2008)

Charles, I was sent the same quote (good until Nov, 26th) as the original quote Glenn had.
Payment must be made on or before Nov 25th so that I can get the order in.
I can also contact e-taps and see if the quote can be extended but am not seeing a lot of reason to do that at this time.

On another note. I am looking for another source to help lower the cost of these tools.
There is absolutely no way that will get done for this group buy. I also woudl not recommend scrapping this buy on the bet that it will happen at all.
I have talked to Bruce who originally found a source for the taps and dies and there was no small search involved. He is helping pick that ball up again but at this time there is not reason to think I will produce any better results than he has.
So with that said I really suggest that we all move forward with what we know.
I will start sending out payment info based upon the total at this time. If that total changes I will issue refund appropriately. likewise in the event there are those that have dropped out and price goes up I will be contacting you for additional payment.

At this time the total cost is at $209.69 per set
anyone that want to go ahead and send payment in can do so to
daniel @yourdonspens.com ( I places a space between daniel and the @ sign so you will need to remove it for it to work)
otherwise look for PM's with payment info.
I will also be PMing you all about a little side idea you will know it when you see it. please limit questions concerning it to PM's or E-mails. 
thanks


----------



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2008)

OK everyone should have gotten a PM me with a total and payment info. let me know if you did not get it.
Also if you are in a foreign country and I did not adjust your total accordingly please let me know. it will just delay the mailing of your set.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2008)

1 week to deadline and we need 8 more orders for an extra $21.00 per set price break.
So here is my pep talk. I do not limit group buys to just the I.A.P. this is just where I run them. So spread out and make some noise. preferably until someone has to tell you to pipe down. Don't make anyone mad but at least give it a good try. there are a lot of other penturning groups out there and even more woodturning groups that have penturners in them. I don't belong to very many of the. The I.A.P. keeps me comfortably busy as it is. But I know some of you do and those members know you to at least some degree. So lend your good name to help boost this buy to the next level. I would like nothing better than to have to issue a bunch of refunds at the last minute.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 18, 2008)

Houstonian, I sent you another PM. If you do not get it e-mail me.
Thanks


----------



## marcruby (Nov 18, 2008)

Dan - I sent payment but forgot to put for taps and dies in the comments, of course.  Please don't send me 200 pen stands  >

Marc


----------



## randyrls (Nov 18, 2008)

Daniel said:


> 1 week to deadline and we need 8 more orders for an extra $21.00 per set price break.
> So here is my pep talk. I do not limit group buys to just the I.A.P. this is just where I run them.



Daniel;   Could someone cross-post this Group Buy info on the Penmakers Guild?  This might generate more interest.

I know there are several members here who are members of the PMG


----------



## Daniel (Nov 18, 2008)

Marc, it is awful tempting with all the stuff I have falling off shelves around here. but I guess I'll be nice and just get you the tap and die you want. after all it is the season to be good to everyone.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 18, 2008)

Randy, I am not able to post to the PMG but would appreciate it if someone would. This sort of thing is right up there alley. I did get a PM that some members of the guild perked up their ears about the idea that I might get them at lower prices. Just some info for people to make a decision about this.
Bruce has already done a pretty good search for these tools. Including trying to find a source in China. and the source we now have is what he was able to come up with. Even if I can find a source in China it will likely carry a 100 pc min to order from them or more. which will kill the idea in itself. well maybe on that last one. Remember that a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. I do not recommend that anyone pass on this buy in the hopes a better deal will be found. This is not only the best deal at this time, it is the only deal.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 18, 2008)

I resent PM's because I was getting a lot of messages saying they did not get through. I figured out how to mass mail in the process he he.


----------



## will (Nov 18, 2008)

Daniel,

I'll take a set.

Will sent paypal payment

Bill
Baltimore


----------



## Daniel (Nov 19, 2008)

At this time I have 9 payments made (need 12 to guarantee the current price) one that is on it's way and two that I have been notified will be on the way in the next couple of days.  I have not heard at all from two and will be sending out e-mails in the next 24 hours to those. Everything looks to me to be working out, We seem to be pretty sure of staying in the current price bracket.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 20, 2008)

As of this evening I have 12 orders actually paid for.this means the current price bracket is met.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2008)

Thia post is for general information. Keep in mind there are members of all experience levels. So if this information is not needed by you then disregard it.
I have been getting some PM's that are basically concerned with the amount fo confusion on these tools by some. Basically why do we need them and what are they used for etc. There is some evidence that indicates there are some people that have the impression they need to cut threads on there "Kit" parts.
These tools are for advanced pen making where you are going to make your own parts. An example would be if you decided you did not want to use the threaded adapter that comes with the pen kit but wanted to thread the body to accept the nib.

There is also a lot of questions about what other tools are needed to move into "Advanced Turning" I will leave it up to others to add information. So in the interest of that I am opening this thread up to anyone that want to make a description of how they use these tools / or intend to use them. and what other tools you use in making your kitless pens.
These are the basic questions. What do you use your Tap and Die set for? 
Do you have pictures of pens you have made? 
What other tools do you need to make those pens?

Thanks for any help I think replies might help get a few more people over the hump on these tools.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey I just notice the pun in the title of my post. tap and die "New Thread" get it?
oooo I am bored today.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 23, 2008)

This is for everyone hanging on the fringes. With 8 more orders the price on these tools will fall from $198 a set to $177. I have had two new orders in the last 24 hours. 
There may be people that would get in at $177 but are waiting to see if it will make it to that level. So here is the deal.
Send me a PM titled in at 177 and I will keep a list. if I get the 7 orders needed I will send you a payment notice. if not you will not hear from me.
Here is the rest of your part. If you are sent notice for payment. payment must be made immediately by pay pal and you must be pay pal verified. any payment that does not get into my pay pal account immediately will cause the orders to be canceled for all 7 people. I will pass your name on to them and you will be shunned. OK just kidding about that last part. But there is no room for confusion or mistakes on this idea. I simply do not have time for there to be a price error of $21 on 6 orders at this point.
Of course anyone that has already paid the higher price will receive a refund.
A quick total cost at the lower price is $188.39
That is the price with postage, shipping, pay pal, everything.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 25, 2008)

I do not see much chance of reaching the 24 set price break at this time.
All orders are paid and credited to my pay pal account with the exception of one and that has arrangements concerning it. If you are on the list above you are in the buy.
I am going to go ahead and place the order for this total today with a note letting them know that I may be adding more sets in the morning. My intuition says to do it this way and I often regret it when I do not listen.
Buy will be open until midnight tonight.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 26, 2008)

Closed.
Order has been placed.


----------



## marcruby (Dec 3, 2008)

Yay!!!



Daniel said:


> Closed.
> Order has been placed.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 9, 2008)

Daniel said:


> I am working on trying to get some actual weights of these tools so that I can figure actual postage rather than charging 5.25 per order on postage. I would expect the postage to be lower. If I cannot get the weights I need I will charge the $5.25 and refund the difference.
> 
> Daniel,my full set including the 2 taps and one die in the plastic cases weighs in at 97 grams or 3.4 ounces.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Neil. I will have to look at my postal chart and see just what that comes to in postage. It is not a penny for penny trade off cause if I mail via first class I have to buy some really hefty envelopes to mail things in. They are padded though which would work much better for these tools as things do not slide around in them.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 13, 2008)

Just a note, I am not expecting to hear anything on the tools until Dec. 24th at the soonest. they take 4-5 weeks to make. Once they are shipped to me everything will speed up.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 3, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Just a note, I am not expecting to hear anything on the tools until Dec. 24th at the soonest. they take 4-5 weeks to make. Once they are shipped to me everything will speed up.



*BUMP*

Any updates to pass along?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry guys I thought I posted an update the other day. I really suspect you all are anxious about these.
Yes I have been keeping tabs. and here is the story. It seems these taps and dies are actually made in China even though we buy them from a US supplier. well things are not good on the Chine manufacturing front this time of year and every thing is running behind. Expect another week to a week and a half for me to receive these tools. Sorry I know that is not good news, and is not a flimsy excuse on the suppliers part. I am getting the same sort of info concerning the pen mills as well. This is a busy time for China and employees are taking off work for the holidays. makes a huge traffic jamb.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2009)

Good News, the order is ready for shipping. I just sent them the final 40% payment on the order. should not be long now. I will let you all know when I have received them.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2009)

The taps and dies have arrived. I will be getting them sent out in the next day or two.


----------



## dovetail48 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Thanks*

I received my order yesterday.  Looks good.  Thanks for your efforts.

Jim


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi folks, I have a bit of a problem that maybe you all can help with.
I can't seem to track down one member that ordered a tap an die.
Ricks here at IAP. His profile shows his last activity as 1-4-09 but his last post was way back in november.
My records show an order but no payment. He was sending a check so the non payment may very well be that I just did not enter it when the check arrived. do to no pay pal record I also have no address.
At this time I may have one tap and die set available but am reluctant to sell it due to the above questions. I will give it a few days as I have PM'ed him with no reply. 
I may be putting this set up for sale in the next few days and deal with any problems when and if Ricks pops up again.
Thanks in advance for any help getting in contact with him.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 17, 2009)

Got mine today.  Thanks Daniel.


----------



## marcruby (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow!  I wondered out to my mailbox and found the Thompson blade for my ne skew and a tap and tie.  I am tool rich this evening.

Marc


----------



## rstought (Jan 18, 2009)

Daniel...

Got mine yesterday (Saturday, 17 Jan) - many thanks for taking this on...


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 18, 2009)

Daniel,Bob,Charles,Marty,Mark,Keith,Scott,Joe,Rick,Gary,Mike,Lee,
Will,John,Gary, Rudy, and anyone else who may have been involved.
      I got an envelope in the mail yeserday...  I said to myself (as I opened the package from Yourdons Pens) Did I order something I forgot about?  Man, what a surprise. You guys are the best! I am sure it seems like a small thing to you but it's huge to me. 
     For those that dont know, I began the latest tap and die set group buy. Unfortunately,  a job change required some defensive cutbacks on luxuries (the tap and die set being one of them) and I needed to withdraw. At the same time, Daniel had an interest in persuing the project, and as I longingly watched the project proceed from the outside, something was brewing on the inside. These guys banded together and, without my knowlege, unselfishly included me in the group buy... at their expense.  Believe it or not, they did it without me ever knowing! I never would have anticipated that, but you know how the people in this group can be. The envelope included the tap and die and enclosed a letter from the people above, with a wish of improved prosperity. The prosperity, really, is in the form of a wealth of friends that made my day and future penmaking possibilities.
Guys, really, you shouldnt have... but since you did I humbly thank you!
Glenn


----------



## mrburls (Jan 18, 2009)

Daniel, I recieved my tap and die Saturday. Thanks for doing the buy. 

And thanks to Glenn for starting the buy. 
Your thank you posted here made it all worth weil knowing you appreciated the suprise. Hope to see a few threaded pens here when you get the chance to try it out. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Daniel (Jan 19, 2009)

I also want to thank everyone involved for making this one of the funnest group buys I have done. The generosity does not need to be mentioned here as it is an every day occurance. But I will mention it anyway. In times like these when everyone is either hurting or concerned about being so soon. The nature of this group still holds strong. Thank You all.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 19, 2009)

I returned home from an African safari yesterday to find my envelope from Daniel waiting for me.  Talk about a perfect ending to a fantastic vacation!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 19, 2009)

I have waited patiently all day today for mine, then remembered it was a holiday.  I guess I have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 26, 2009)

Daniel I got mine yesterday 26th Jan, a big thank you to Glenn and yourself for making this group buy happen!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine arrived.  Now I have to remember on which workbench I laid it down.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2009)

Glass Scratcher said:


> Mine arrived.  Now I have to remember on which workbench I laid it down.



Sounds like my shop.


----------



## joeatact (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine arrived.  Thanks for doing this Daniel


----------

